# Zoe & Jett's Pajama party



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I broke down and got my two jammies. I turn my heat down at night and lately Z&J have been pressed up so tight against me that I literally can't change positions. So I thought maybe they're cold. So I put their jammies on them and they still snuggle close, but not so close I cant move. Ahhhh....a good night's sleep again!

These are from ToniMari.

Zoe modeling her satin nightgown. I haven't got this one on my web site yet, but it will be there in a day.



























And Jett in his penguin flannel jammies.


















*sigh* I miss my good camera. I think Jett's telling Des that he would like some Hugh Hefner inspired silk p.j.'s. lol









And here's proof that they really do live in the same house. lol


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

It's jammy time!!!!!!

Crystal...I can totally just picture you being like let's go Z&J...time to get in your jammies and go to sleep. OMG....LOVE THEM in those adorable pjs. Can I come over for a slumber party?! I have cool jammies too!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

ohhh ohhh ohhh!!!! so do we! so do we! can we come too???


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 1 2010, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880450


> It's jammy time!!!!!!
> 
> Crystal...I can totally just picture you being like let's go Z&J...time to get in your jammies and go to sleep. OMG....LOVE THEM in those adorable pjs. Can I come over for a slumber party?! I have cool jammies too! [/B]


lololol....actually I do say that! I ask them, "who has to go outside one more time before bed?" And they run for the patio door. It used to be that after they came in, they ran to the counter where their cookie jar is. But NOW I say, 'let's get our jammies on!" and THEN we get a cookie and go to bed. :wub: 

And drat it all....if I could manage Nationals, we could ALL have a pajama party!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

oh ohhhh us too!! love the pics crystal. they look so cute in their jammies


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

That is one cute Jammie party! Love it!! Zoe and Jett look adorable as always!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I needed this tonight.......two of my favorites, with their cute jammies!!! Crystal, they look adorable!! Sending kisses to the both of them!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

OMG they are so adorable with their jammies on!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Zoe has the most beautiful eyes, and Jett makes the best facial expressions! They both look way too cute in their pajamas!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG Crystal, those pictures are wonderful! LOVE the p.j.'s and the fluffs even more!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, that would be so much fun if you could manage Nationals. 

I love, love, love Zoe's nightgown. It is so pretty and feminine.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Zoe is so fancy and frilly in her satin PJs! I love those photos!! And Jett..looks equally snuggable!! You're so lucky to have two little snuggle babies!! Great photos!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So, so adorable.
xoxoxox


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 1 2010, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880457


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 1 2010, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880450





> It's jammy time!!!!!!
> 
> Crystal...I can totally just picture you being like let's go Z&J...time to get in your jammies and go to sleep. OMG....LOVE THEM in those adorable pjs. Can I come over for a slumber party?! I have cool jammies too! [/B]


lololol....actually I do say that! I ask them, "who has to go outside one more time before bed?" And they run for the patio door. It used to be that after they came in, they ran to the counter where their cookie jar is. But NOW I say, 'let's get our jammies on!" and THEN we get a cookie and go to bed. :wub: 

And drat it all....if I could manage Nationals, we could ALL have a pajama party!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Can't you try to squeeze Nationals in? Please??????!!!!!!!! Pajama party in Atlanta....I think Z&J would steal the show! :wub:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Zoe's jammies are fancier than mine! 
They both look adorable.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 2 2010, 09:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880570


> Can't you try to squeeze Nationals in? Please??????!!!!!!!! Pajama party in Atlanta....I think Z&J would steal the show! :wub: [/B]




A National PJ Party in Atlanta!!!!!! :chili: woohoo!!! Crystal, I need to order a satin gown for Ava!!!!

How cute Zoe and Jett look in their jammies...awwwww...gotta love 'em :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh how cute!!! I love PJ's :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:smheat: aaaah Crystal, I can't take the CUTENESS overload. That third picture of Zoe is just too much for me to take...LOVE that face and love her satin nightgown. and of course, Jett is da man 

By the way, do you keep their jammies on during the whole night while they are asleep? If so, does it cause matts?

thanks so much for sharing

Kat


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I want to get the gang PJs...
Yours look so cute in them - I also love see Marjs Lady in her jammies.
but if your right and it'll keep Scout from sleeping pressed against my back, Rugby in the crook of my knees and grace on top of my head.. i should invest.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: so precious :wub: love Zoe's nightie


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I love your babies in their nightwear......how talented are you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love love love em!

And what a great idea..........a Pajama Party at the Nationals............we could Skype people in from all over.....on our laptops.....and they could be in their PJs too ! Hhhhmmmmmmm...just an idea.....


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

wahoooooooo . .. the famous Zoe & Jett are jamming in their new jammies :chili: :chili: :chili: 

I bet they no longer squish themselves against you :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: and you've gotten your space back.

They are looking sooooo adorably cute, cute ,cute I know your customers will go gaga over them this weekend when you do your sleepwear sale :aktion033: :aktion033: 

oh I would love for you to sign them to be a gofetch furkid . . . pretty please :yes: :yes: :yes: 

Pajama parties are totally the best . . . :heart:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 2 2010, 09:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880570


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 1 2010, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880457





> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 1 2010, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880450





> It's jammy time!!!!!!
> 
> Crystal...I can totally just picture you being like let's go Z&J...time to get in your jammies and go to sleep. OMG....LOVE THEM in those adorable pjs. Can I come over for a slumber party?! I have cool jammies too! [/B]


lololol....actually I do say that! I ask them, "who has to go outside one more time before bed?" And they run for the patio door. It used to be that after they came in, they ran to the counter where their cookie jar is. But NOW I say, 'let's get our jammies on!" and THEN we get a cookie and go to bed. :wub: 

And drat it all....if I could manage Nationals, we could ALL have a pajama party!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Can't you try to squeeze Nationals in? Please??????!!!!!!!! Pajama party in Atlanta....I think Z&J would steal the show! :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well only if by some miracle there is enough in my bank account that will let me feel comfortable in spending a little extra on going instead of turning around and investing it right back into my store. If I do manage to go, it will be a last minute thing and then only if I can get a room at that late of notice. I would dearly love to go.

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Feb 2 2010, 09:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880573


> Zoe's jammies are fancier than mine!
> They both look adorable.[/B]


lol they're fancier than mine too!

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 2 2010, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880579


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 2 2010, 09:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880570





> Can't you try to squeeze Nationals in? Please??????!!!!!!!! Pajama party in Atlanta....I think Z&J would steal the show! :wub:  [/B]




A National PJ Party in Atlanta!!!!!! :chili: woohoo!!! Crystal, I need to order a satin gown for Ava!!!!

How cute Zoe and Jett look in their jammies...awwwww...gotta love 'em :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just added Zoe's satin night gown to my web store. Ava would be darling in them!

PamperedPetBoutiqueLLC.com - Pajamas

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Feb 2 2010, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880588


> :smheat: aaaah Crystal, I can't take the CUTENESS overload. That third picture of Zoe is just too much for me to take...LOVE that face and love her satin nightgown. and of course, Jett is da man
> 
> By the way, do you keep their jammies on during the whole night while they are asleep? If so, does it cause matts?
> 
> ...


Jett really doesn't matt. He's dressed all the time and I really never have to worry about him. Zoe tends to matt a little easier but still not like some of stories I've heard others share here on SM. She had slept in a hoodie until her nightgown came in and in the morning there were a few snarls I had to comb out. But once she had the satin nightgown, there have been not matts, tangles or snarls at all in the morning! I really think Des needs to design a Hugh Heffner inspried satin p.j. set for the boys who tend to matt. I could see pinstripes and lapels. :yes: 

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Feb 2 2010, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880606


> I want to get the gang PJs...
> Yours look so cute in them - I also love see Marjs Lady in her jammies.
> but if your right and it'll keep Scout from sleeping pressed against my back, Rugby in the crook of my knees and grace on top of my head.. i should invest.[/B]


Why not do what I did and have them sleep in a hoodie or shirt and see if it makes a difference. They still snuggle close, don't get me wrong. And I LOVE it when they snuggle close. But they are no longer pasted to me and I am sleeping so much better. Totally worth the investment! 

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 2 2010, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880641


> wahoooooooo . .. the famous Zoe & Jett are jamming in their new jammies :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> I bet they no longer squish themselves against you :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: and you've gotten your space back.
> 
> ...


I have to admit that I was nervous about bringing in the p.j.'s. But I've already sold 3 and I've only had them a few days! And I can't wait to see people's reaction to seeing Jett running around the store in his jammies on Pajama Day this Saturday. ALMOST makes it worth opening at 6:00 am!!! 

And I'd be honored to send my babies pics in. But let me get my good camera back and send better pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

I have to admit that I was nervous about bringing in the p.j.'s. But I've already sold 3 and I've only had them a few days! And I can't wait to see people's reaction to seeing Jett running around the store in his jammies on Pajama Day this Saturday. ALMOST makes it worth opening at 6:00 am!!! 

And I'd be honored to send my babies pics in. But let me get my good camera back and send better pics. :thumbsup:



I was on my way out the door when I saw your e-mail this morning . .now I can't even respond as I can't access it from work (down again :bysmilie: ).

Awesome you sold some already . . . wo-hoo I hope they get sold out . . they will totally go crazy after looking at both your furbabies . . .I need to take a pic of Annika in that same nightgown . . .she sleeps more luxuriously than me  mine is just plan flannel jammies and Annika sleeps in satin (talk about spoiled) :wub: 

am posting them on the gofetch FB . . :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Zoe looks like a Victoria's Secret model! And yes, her nightie is WAY nicer than my t-shirt and jogging pants, lol. They are both so adorable in their own special ways, Crystal!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

so cute!!

I love Jetts jammies!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! the kids are just too cute in their jammies. Cute photos!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Zoe and Jett are absolutely adorable in their jammies :wub: :wub: I love Zoe's satin jammies!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh they are so cute....I love the penguins and Zoe looks so sweet, the nightie is a perfect fit. I can't wait to get my pj's for Jodi.

I think Jett is going to steal the show on Saturday.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

OMG, your babies are simply adorable. Such precious snuggle-bears!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Crystal, how cute your two are!!! They look really comfy cute in those jammies!! I need to get some jammies too!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: Oh my goodness. They look so cute and adorable. At least they look at the camera when you are taking photos. My two make extra effort to look away. LOL


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Those are very cute - esp. Zoe's - makes me want a girl puppy!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

omg they are gorgeous!!! they both look soooooo cute!!I lvoe the photos :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How are you able to get up out of bed with the two of them snuggling with you?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww what sweet pictures Crystal! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh dear, how gorgeous are those two, and their jammies are just adorable also.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow!! fancy fancy!!! luv the PJs :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwww, Crystal, Zoe and Jett are looking way too cute in their jammies!
I couldn't sleep as I have to look on them all the night over! 

Love these little jammies! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Alexandra


----------

